# Free styrofoam for insulated boxes



## Mack&Cass (Mar 18, 2010)

I just wanted to share a source of free styrofoam for making your own insultated shipping containers. Your local seafood store/department! We get most of our fish in in styrofoam containers. The department I work in (and I imagine others), ends up with so many of these that they are just throwing them away. It should just be a matter of asking. There may be an odour in the box but a couple hours soak with some hot water and a squirt of dish soap takes care of that.
Also, pet shops with a fish department often end up with lots of extra foam containers from their live animal shipments.
These foam containers are very dense and perfect for insulation.
If this is common knowledge I apologize for the repetition, but I found it very useful and economical. They are very easy to cut to the right shape. A box cutter works very well.
Mackenzie


----------



## BrettG (Mar 18, 2010)

Great info!What I do is go to Home Depot,and but a 4by8 sheet 3/4 inch foam. it is like $6,and works pretty darn well.Not quite FREE,but cheap at least.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a great idea.  My favorite method would be to just order a new T and use the one it came in..."Honey, I need styrofoam..what T should I order...?"


----------



## Ictinike (Mar 18, 2010)

ksmith999 said:


> That's a great idea.  My favorite method would be to just order a new T and use the one it came in..."Honey, I need styrofoam..what T should I order...?"


LOL.. Perfect!

:worship:


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 19, 2010)

ksmith999 said:


> That's a great idea.  My favorite method would be to just order a new T and use the one it came in..."Honey, I need styrofoam..what T should I order...?"


That's why I've saved all of my order boxes. 

To the OP: Thanks for the suggestion this will come in handy once my breeding projects start coming to fruition.


----------



## jebbewocky (Mar 19, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> Great info!What I do is go to Home Depot,and but a 4by8 sheet 3/4 inch foam. it is like $6,and works pretty darn well.Not quite FREE,but cheap at least.



Yeah.  I did that to make foam backgrounds.
Turns out, I don't actually like how they look, and now I have a LOT of styrofoam.


----------



## BrettG (Mar 19, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Yeah.  I did that to make foam backgrounds.
> Turns out, I don't actually like how they look, and now I have a LOT of styrofoam.


Hey,look at it this way...You can make your own insulated boxes now if you do a lot of shipping...


----------



## jebbewocky (Mar 19, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> Hey,look at it this way...You can make your own insulated boxes now if you do a lot of shipping...


Never shipped anything at all, lol.


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 20, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Never shipped anything at all, lol.


 Then better start! LOL! ;P

 I know, get a breeding pair of Lasiodora and breed them. You'll be shipping off spiderlings for a whiiiile...


----------



## jebbewocky (Mar 20, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Then better start! LOL! ;P
> 
> I know, get a breeding pair of Lasiodora and breed them. You'll be shipping off spiderlings for a whiiiile...


Nah. I'd just leave the sac alone, not feed them, and name the one that emerged "King of the Ring.";P

EDIT:  No! Highlander!  There can be only one!


----------



## ucsblagoon (Oct 15, 2021)

BoxGiver.com is another resource for free styrofoam


----------

